# Which personality of a woman do you men find most attractive?



## Bekahsbazaar (Jun 18, 2013)

Regardless of which one you find yourself most "compatible" with - what do you find attractive?


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd say NF, or more specifically ENFJ. Although I'm not good at typing people. I wouldn't care anyway.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm... don't really know but I think Fe users. I just love lovely Fe. Fi is a close second. Probably because I love feminine women and Fe can be super feminine.

Still strongly depends on the person herself though.


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

ISFP. Really nice people with a great sense of style and often very loyal to the people they are close too. Seem really genuine too...my only criticism of them would be that they sometimes seem to take things too personally and are prone to shutting themselves down without warning which leaves people out in the dark about where they stand with them...really nice people though. Soooo nice and genuine.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

INTJ: Something is so very sexy about the cold and calculating of it all. The distancing themselves from emotions and looking at the pure logic.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

not a man but l find an ENFP woman to have a pretty ideal balance of feminine and gender neutral traits. Fi not being too pushy but still being a sensitive function.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

I like ENFP and INFJ girls, when they're on my side. My girlfriend is an INTJ, which is a nice balance to my INFPness.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't decide which type is the most "attractive". They are all attractive in different ways, and it will depend on the individual's attractiveness. But here is my top five in no particular order.

Most entertaining: ENFP
Most classy: ENTJ
Most sexy: ESFJ
Most fun: ESFP
Most adorable: INFP


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

In order:

1. INFP
2. ISFP
3. ENFP
4. ESFP
5. INFJ
6. ENFJ
7. ISFJ
8. ESFJ
9. ENTP
10. INTJ
11. INTP
12. ISTJ
13. ISTP
14. ENTJ
15. ESTJ
16. ESTP


----------



## dpolaristar (Jun 30, 2013)

INFP imagination is very smexy! 

Though ESFP, ESTP, and ENFP's can be fun.

I can no longer stand Fe users. Most of them(In my experience) Seem to shallow and boring.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Dude I don't even know my own type. 

Basically all types are sexy. I do love NFs and SPs, though.


----------

